# weird anxiety..? anyone relate to this?



## babigurl_21 (Mar 24, 2004)

O.K...tell me if any of you guys have this same problem. I can wake up and feel...uuummm.relatively okay and get all dressed and ready for my day..... Then as soon as I get where I'm going wether it be the grocery store, the mall, a job, school...ect. I start to get horrible stomach cramps...sometimes leading to D. I mean don't get me wrong somedays I'll be ### home without a stress in the world and be totally sick.... but how come it always comes on when I'm out and about trying to get chores done?? It's sssooo frustrating and I cannot stand it anymore. It's really becoming a problem.







I mean, sometimes I get so scared I don't wanna go to the store at all because I know I will have stomach cramps?? My friends and family often tell me that it's all in my head... and I'm doing this to myself. Am I crazy?? What's going on with me??


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

You are not crazy. I have the same problem. Anxiety usually sets in once I get somewhere and realize I have to deal with my stomach problems, other people, waiting in line, driving, etc. Then the panic/anxiety starts. I was told I have social anxiety disorder, which means anxiety induced by any social situation. It sucks. I am trying to get help and learn to relax. I am also on Zoloft. If you don't mind me asking, do you take any kind of meds for your anxiety or talk to a psychologist? It helps. And of course the anxiety is "in your head" so to speak, but that doesn't mean you can just stop it. You should look into getting help, either through a psychologist or hypnotherapy (I just ordered hypno tapes for IBS), or meds. It's horrible to have this vicious cycle of IBS and anxiety, so I know how you feel.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Cadence, I have that too. It got so bad that I started feeling like I was having a heart attack. After a few trips to the hospital and the full cardiac workup, they decided it was anxiety attacks. I now take meds for it, which I hate doing. I have been getting better though, but I think because I have started to only go places alone that are close to home or where I know I can find a decent restroom. If I have to drive far, my husband goes with me, he does anyways if he's home and him being with me makes me much more calm. I spent almost a full year trapped in my house, only going out to go shopping, and I always dragged my kids along to speed things up. I'm finding now that I know all that is wrong with me, I am much calmer and I am able to relax more. My IBS rarely gives me a lot of grief anymore.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

cadence, i get that way too....even if i feel fine when i leave the house, i think i start to feel crappy because i keep thinking that i will--because i so often do when i'm out...so it's almost like a talk myself into a stomach cramp.but it's not all in your head as your family says...i think negative and anxious thoughts can help 'trigger' ibs symptoms, but they aren't the cause...so, for me, i try to ack...gotta go...heard a mouse!


----------



## babigurl_21 (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanx to everyone for their replies... I'm glad I'm not alone.







As of now however, I am not on any meds for my anxiety, but I've been thinking alot lately, and maybe it's time I try some. I am pregnant now, so I'm not too sure what types I could take at the moment.... But I need to do SOMETHING!!!!!! After all I need to go food shopping.. right??!?!?haha


----------

